# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Enchantée ! Louise

## Amsel

Bonjour et Enchantée !
Il n'est pas impossible que je sois de passage, je cherchais a vrai dire un forum ou je pourrais trouver des renseignements fiables. (Je pense poster dans Recherche/Demande mais je ne suis pas tout à fait sur que ca soit le meilleur endroit pour ?) Je vis seule depuis quelques années mais en petite chambre étudiante et maintenant que je vais déménager dans un lieu plus grand je pense enfin adopter !! (  ♥ )

Mais je ne veux pas faire ca a la légère et c'est pour ca que je suis la.

----------


## vagabong 68

Enchantée Louise.

Excellente initiative que d'envisager une adoption mûrement réfléchie.

----------


## Tchangou

Bonjour et bienvenue

----------


## kyria

bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous

----------


## armandine

Bienvenue. Ici, tu auras l'embarras du choix quant aux adoptions (et je dirais même malheureusement). Et tu pourra poser toutes les questions qui te tarabustent et avoir plein de témoignages et de conseils.

----------

